# predator gauntlets i made



## djgs (Mar 2, 2010)

here are the predator gauntlets i made 

YouTube - predator computer gauntlet


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Those are really well done! Great tutorial too. I'm sure you can expand on those and do super heros and villians also. I wonder if you might want to put a laser pen in one as a laser site. That would be cool to point at someone and have them freak out. lol


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! Fantastic job! I would have never guess you had started with a plastic bottle!
Very well done!
.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep, this is perfect to add the mechanical details to my robot zombies! Thank you for sharing this


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome job! That looks like the real deal.


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

looks good and easy.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

That is so awesome , I will have to pick your brain when making my armor! I love it


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I made a pretty good (and very light-weight) Cow's head from liquid laundry soap bottles, they were pretty much the right shape too!
My costume was worn to the Haunted Attraction Ball a few years ago at The Rosemont Transworld.
It was the "Maniac Alien That Just Ate It's Way Through a Cow!"
(You all know how they are always doing that, right?)
It is on display upstairs inside The Ravens Grin Inn, Mount Carroll, Ill.
hauntedravensgrin.com


----------

